# Shultz clay soil conditioner



## Wheat (Nov 2, 2003)

Has anyone used this for substrate? I went and got a 40lb bag. Then read that it raises hardness of your water. If so I was wondering after a bunch of water changes eventually the softness of you water will go back to normal?


----------



## jus1moretank (Jul 31, 2002)

i have used it with no problems at all you can see it on my web site .


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I recall a discussion that lead to the conclusion that this is the same stuff that is sold as Schultz Profile and Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil. I am using the higher priced Aquatic Plant Soil without any noticeable effect on the pH.
Easy enough to find out... fill one glass with the substrate and tap water, stir, let it settle, stir again etc until you get tired of it, then take pH readings from glas and tap water and compare...


----------



## Wheat (Nov 2, 2003)

well I put some ro water in a glass I tested and it had 0 hardness. I put some clay soil conditioner in and checked it about 5 hours later and it tested out at 3 so it did raise the hardness quite a bit. Thanks for the replies. I like how it looks but I dont know If I want my water any harder.


----------



## 29gallonsteve (Oct 4, 2002)

I have had Shultz Profile CSC in my tank for almost a year. I have never had any harness issues (increase/decrease). I use about 15lbs in a 29 gallon. I suspect there was something else affecting your 3 dH reading.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

It should be pointed out that Fullers Earth/Profile/Schultz are mined in different locations so it's quite possible to get something very different in other parts of the U.S. Meaning while some people report no problems others have experienced several issues with Profile/Schultz clay. Here's a newsgroup report, it was also discussed on the APD and Karen Randall mentioned it in her monthly Sunken Gardens column in Aquarium Fish Magazine.

Nitrates and Phosphates in Profile


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi i had the same experience with profile, it did make my water harder, but it still works really well, except it's so light it's hard to hold down stem plants in it, especially buoyant ones like bacopa and parrot's feather


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

I setup a 75 gallon tank with 4 bags of Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil under a 1 - 1.5 inch layer of cheapo Home Depot aquarium gravel. It has not affected my KH to any real degree, and the gravel over the top keeps the stem plants down. I have not had one plant float out, and have had no cloudiness issues.

Take it FWIW, but I'm happy with it so far...

Zoo


----------



## moi_eater (Nov 3, 2003)

I tested Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil in my tap water and also RO water and it increased the conductivity or hardness quite a bit, but *lowered* the pH in both cases.


----------

